# My pics from our mini meet x



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Thought id post some of the pics from our meet on sunday,not many cos most were rubbish lol xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous photos Mandy! Isn't it funny how Cora looks like a little girly and Fergus a little fella? Love them!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

And Cora's coat just gets better and better... It almost looks blue!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Gorgeous photos Mandy! Isn't it funny how Cora looks like a little girly and Fergus a little fella? Love them!!


Youre absolutely right lol cora is so petite and fergus a chunker lol xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love Fergus's chunkiness and the boyish look on his face. Cora has a typical pretty butter wouldn't melt look.. Typical girl!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw really fab photos Mandy 

They're very special little pups , that's for sure....

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What thunder thigh?? Don't be silly!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lol...I then took that part out Ruth...detracting from the pretty pups!!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh they are both so beautiful. They look like those pompoms you used to make as kids with all bits of left over wool. Really beautiful.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous pics Mandy, and truly gorgeous pups (and parents!) a whole pack of gorgeous poos! X


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

If I'd been there I would have done a runner with Cara and Fergus, I knew carrying a big handbag would come in handy at some point!!! 

Gorgeous pups.

X


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

JulesB said:


> If I'd been there I would have done a runner with Cara and Fergus, I knew carrying a big handbag would come in handy at some point!!!
> 
> Gorgeous pups.
> 
> X


lol i know they are just so cute! I just sent their mums pics that the vet nurses recently sent me of the second they were born,they took them with their mobile phones and one is of pypers very first glance of her pups,theyre precious!! xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh mums... Post those photos! We would love to see them!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Oh mums... Post those photos! We would love to see them!


The vet nurses built up a bond with the pups too and when we went in for vacs,checks etc the pups spent more time in reception with them than with me xxxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely pictures .... Now where are my pics of granny .. Need to check my emails, haven't seen them yet xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love Pyper with her nose through the bars checking on her puppies, too cute!!!! X


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Awww, those gorgeous pups and I just love the photo of Piper's nose poking through the bars too. Priceless!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful puppies. You are both so lucky to have had such a good breeder too. So many beautiful pictures! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw these photos are very precious indeed... 

Bless little Pyper keeping a watchful eye despite her obvious ordeal 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the photos! Precious!

Can I ask a practical question? How come they were born at the vets and why do they move the pups out at this time? I'm inquisitive... No other reason than wanting to be better informed. Xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Love the photos! Precious!
> 
> Can I ask a practical question? How come they were born at the vets and why do they move the pups out at this time? I'm inquisitive... No other reason than wanting to be better informed. Xxx



They were born by section xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mandym said:


> They were born by section xxx


Oh I see... Same as Nina!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok welling up here.. those photos at the vets are really touching ... I am far too emotional to see photo like that right now .. but hey isn't it magical and so very special, for breeder, new owners, canine mum and pups ... 

Loving all these photos ... so special for you all xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

It's amazing to see how fantastic both Cora's and Fergus's coats were right from birth. So thick and wavy looking from the outset.

Would love to see pics from the other owner's too. I have a real soft spot for 'blue-eyed Billy'! xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> It's amazing to see how fantastic both Cora's and Fergus's coats were right from birth. So thick and wavy looking from the outset.
> 
> Would love to see pics from the other owner's too. I have a real soft spot for 'blue-eyed Billy'! xxx



im going a walk on friday with maisy and her mum carly( maisy is the little dark paricot girl from the litter) and im taking pyper and daddy ty with me cos he is on his holidays with me just now,will take family pics lol xxx p.s billy may be going too x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

mandym said:


> im going a walk on friday with maisy and her mum carly( maisy is the little dark paricot girl from the litter) and im taking pyper and daddy ty with me cos he is on his holidays with me just now,will take family pics lol xxx p.s billy may be going too x


:jumping::jumping::jumping:

Cannot wait to see the photos 

xxx


----------

